# "Recovered" with Effexor



## Smile (Feb 29, 2016)

Because there is so much negative input out there, I wanted to submit what I consider my success story.

I "came down" with DR last December. I began taking Brintellix in January. I switched to Effexor around April/May I think (due to pricing of Brintellix). I was worried about the switch making my DR worse, but for those of you who are worried about the same thing, it didn't change a thing for me. The Effexor picked up where the Brintellix left off and I still kept feeling better and better. I will say 6 months after beginning treatment, I was still noticing changes in recovery, so it definitely took some time. It took a few weeks for things to start looking normal again, but took many months to completely feel normal again. I'm in month 8 of taking Effexor now and I feel 99% normal. There is something small that is still "off" and I can't quite point out what it is, but I can say that I'm me again. My doctor has now added Wellbutrin to my regime, but I haven't started it yet. I'll be honest-I'm a little worried this will bring back the DR. But that's my anxiety talking. Everything worries me that it will come back. That's something I have to personally work on....positivity...it really does make a difference.

Don't give up hope. Give things time to kick in. Pray a lot. Do things that make you feel good. Do things that keep you busy. Do things that make you laugh (I know it can take some time to actually laugh again).

I also shared info about this website with my psychiatrist and told her that I don't understand why so many people have it for years and years. Her reply "They're not getting the right treatment. Basically, when you're depressed, your brain cells die and it takes 6 months to a year to fully rebuild. When they're not getting the right treatment and treating what is causing the DR, then these brain cells basically continue to 'stay dead'." This gave me a lot of hope for everyone out there suffering because if you can just find something that helps a little and stick to it, then it can eventually work for you. For me, taking the meds help my anxiety and that in turn helps keep away the DR. If I don't get good sleep or if I choose to drink (which I've only done once), then I may feel more off and out of it for a day or two, but besides that, I feel very good! I've got all of you in my prayers every day and I have a lot of hope for you. I am the most negative person out there so if I can do this, so can you! DO NOT GIVE UP!


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm glad venlafaxine worked for you and you're doing better 

I would also suggest that people give medication adequate time to have an effect as sometimes it does take a few weeks for them to have an effect.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I was on Effexor for years and it was an effective SSRI but I am now taking escitalopram or Lexapro and it does everything the Effexor/venlafaxine did with zero noticeable side effects. If you ever want to try another SSRI, give escitalopram a try.


----------

